# Myostatin???



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

As the title people's , has anybody actually used this? I've just been doing some reading about it and I'm very curious.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Myostatin is a protein in all of us. crudely speaking it inhibits muscle growth.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

I know that mate but just wondering if anybody has used the peptide itself?


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Double-muscled Belgian blue bulls have a myostatin DEficiency. Not sure why you'd want to increase it. Didn't even think you could.

Sure this isn't a bullshit peptide?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

u need a myostatin blocker or retarder, if this was offered as a peptide it would be better than gear


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Lmfao Well the funny thing is , is that it is available as a peptide on DRS it's like 20 odd quid for 1 bottle you should see the size of some of the animals that it's been used on they're fkin massive! Put in "myostatin" on google then check out the images!


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

KRIS_B said:


> Lmfao Well the funny thing is , is that it is available as a peptide on DRS it's like 20 odd quid for 1 bottle you should see the size of some of the animals that it's been used on they're fkin massive! Put in "myostatin" on google then check out the images!


They are double-muscled Belgian blue bulls.

Myostatin hasn't been given to them.

They have a genetic mutation in which they are myostatin deficient, not Efficient.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Actually they miss the myostatin gene completely.

Fatstuff is right, you need a peptide to block it.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Ahhhh right , my misunderstanding then guys


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

There has been research into it though. It will probably become available to block/reduce at some point but will certainly not be cheap to do.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> There has been research into it though. It will probably become available to block/reduce at some point but will certainly not be cheap to do.


If it's made accessible to everyone then there will be no boundaries between pros, amateurs and 16yo guys necking oxys.

It's only going to be available to the top pros and for a long, long while.

It's a lot more than AAS, HGH, IGF, 'slin etc. It's gene manipulation!

I know gene doping is already about and we'll see how it's helped Bolt very soon.


----------



## DaBUCK (Aug 11, 2010)

I think it's follistatin you want to look at, myostatin antagonist, the mice that were given this **** have got some freaky muscles..........wouldn't bother with any of the **** that peptide company's are selling for $99 tho!


----------



## DaBUCK (Aug 11, 2010)

Was talk on another forum that Kai Greene had been experimenting with follistatin........... An he's a freaky looking fcuker!


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Myo/Folli Does work but we are not talking turning you in to hulk overnight when you are ready for it it will add a little to your physique as does any peptide ,,

And i can assure you that price for a vial you will not be getting what you are paying for


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

http://www.propeptides.net/follistatin-344/follistatin-344-1mg-p-376


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i believe this kid had/has a myostatin deficiency



would follistatin actually be that effective considering this kid is a child with barely any testosterone and super high kids metabolism etc.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> i believe this kid had/has a myostatin deficiency
> 
> View attachment 95892
> 
> ...


Be interesting to see what he looks like in 15 years time.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

remember that BS company RIPFAST claiming they had a great myostatin inhibitor lol

I feel for that as a young trainer, was going round telling my mates how I was blocking my myostatin

the pills came in massive bags was like swallowing a potato, ridiculous


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

Lets just say the hype isnt whats its made out to be. What you can buy from any peptide selling company is far from what would be required to turn you into Phil Heath over 2 years nevermind overnight. As Thoon said, and as Ive discussed with him via PM on another site,it will do something for you, but for the price you pay Id rather buy GHRH & GHRPs.

I had a great interest in Myo HMP & Follistatin after reading all the hyped bunk the american boards come up with, what youve got to understand is most of what you read about this in review form, is from people who have a vested interest in us buying it.

Due to the lack of genuine feedback on this stuff, I became my own guinea pig with both folli & Myo HMP from a reputable peptide company...and as said above, it does a little of somethings, nothing that lasts and nothing to be overly excited about shortly after finishing the cycle.

Thats my exp anyway.

neil


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

thoon said:


> Myo/Folli Does work but we are not talking turning you in to hulk overnight when you are ready for it it will add a little to your physique as does any peptide ,,
> 
> And i can assure you that *price for a vial you will not be getting what you are paying for*


This.

There are some online retailers selling myostatin inhibitors, but label claims don't correlate to what you get.


----------



## Effloresce (May 7, 2010)

Unless your spending around £5000 a vial. Its not myostatin-inhib


----------

